# Best Choice of Housing



## BabiieKakesxOx (Sep 9, 2010)

So, I got my 2nd hedgie this past friday.My last one i got in september from a great breeder in saugerties NY. Anyways, my last one came home in a sterilite (not sure if its a 66 or 76 qt but its big) a water bottle a ceramic food dish and a upside down pencil, paper clip school teacher bin. Well he hated the house and preffered sleeping in a blanket or in my arms wrapped in his blanket he was tiny and loved to be cuddled so i figured eh ill never use the house any more and tossed it. Hes still currently happy with his blankies 8 months later :lol: . My new little guy came home from same breeder with same contents in his cage, however he loves that house piece. I want to get him a new house since its not very dark and if he continues to grow he wont fit in it much longer. I was wondering what is the best choice for a home: A sleep sack, a plastic igloo with a fleece igloo cover, or a fleece igloo? I tried the blanket with this little guy and he avoids it. I had igloos with guinea pigs in the past and it seemed to make them skiddish and not as social so I always took it away after they became familiar with their surroundings. I saw a fleece igloo at the pet store but it looked cheaply made. Any suggestions are welcome, I found a few places to buy the items im looking for but I want to make the best choice for him. Thanks, Kayla


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I would say a plastic igloo with a fleece cover.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess it probably depends on the hedge hog? In his cage, I have a small plastic igloo with my t shirt around it. I have a hedgie hat. i have a sleep bag. He ALWAYS chooses the little igloo. I even put a bigger one in there because he is outgrowing the little one. But he ignores it, goes in to the little one and pulls the t-shirt flaps in with him. too funny


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

I have a door cut out of a plastic flower pot that Nigel loves. It's cheap, it's dark, and with spring coming they should be easy to find.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

It used to be that Norman loved sleeping in the shirt that I had in his cage. Over the past few weeks he now insists on only sleeping in his plastic igloo, refusing to sleep in anything else if he's in his pen (outside is a totally different matter). I got him the smallest size one when I first got him since it looked big enough. He has since grown and has to squeeze through the opening to get in and out and there's almost no room once he curls up to sleep. I think he actually prefers the igloo now becuase it's nice and snug, plus he likes to squeeze through things and burrow. I've ended up placing the igloo on top of the shirt I have in there so he has something extra to dig at, and keeps him sleeping on something with my scent. He's mellowed out even more since I did that.


----------



## BabiieKakesxOx (Sep 9, 2010)

which sized igloo do you have i know the itty bitty ones would be too small for him my hamster even too fat for his lol. Ive seen mini and large ones but i cant see the diffrent. My other hedgie is small compared to my new little guy his mom was petite and well sonics mom wasnt. I think the ones with the fleece cover is considered large? the mini one i also havent seen in any pet store. Im thinking igloo, a nice dark blue one since his cage is blue and well hes supposed to be a blue hedge hog lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I have the mini one. It's about 6" across. Seems a little tight, but he's happy with it so I am too.


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

Niblet sleeps in a ferret tent. I got it from Petco. He loves that thing!! ....so much so that I had to buy two of them so that he still has one in his tent on laundry day. :lol: 

The tent (in my opinion) is great because it zips on the sides so it can be easily gotten into if you need to get hedgie out. The bottom of the tent is lined with fuzzy stuff but you could easily cut a piece of fleece and hand sew it to the inside. I fill Niblet's tent with fleece strips for him to burrow in and he even drags in more fleece strips from his cage into his tent. He is a hoarder. :lol: 

This is the best thing that we have found for Niblet. We tried several other options but he likes to burrow and be warm and this was the only thing that was to his liking.

I attached a picture so you could see what the tent looks like.


----------



## BabiieKakesxOx (Sep 9, 2010)

thats really nifty! is it easy to clean? My first hedgie Bandit sleeps in a blankkie, wont trade anything for his blankie i usually wash it 1-2x a week and he has a spare for when its in the wash. My new little guy hasnt chosen anything yet tried a blankie and he didnt like it he preffered being in my hand alone. Was it a good price? Ive seen sleep sacks and other homes go for between $15+ im worried he wont like it and ill have a furry oven mit lol :lol: Also my cage doesnt have wire does it stay upright or is it tethered to somthing?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use 6 pack coolers for my hedgehog houses  I know i'm a ******* lol!  I just cut out a 4inch hole with the hole saw and add a peice of 4inch PVC pipe for a hallway. The cooler stays nice and warm since it's insulated and it helps big time keeping hoglets from wandering away/out from the nest.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I think the cooler makes an awesome nest box. A friend of mine who used to run the Ottawa hedgehog Rescue used coolers for the rescues but it's an even better idea for babies. Easy to peek inside but keeps it nice and warm for moms.


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

Larry that is so cool! (No pun intended :lol: ) You should make some more and sell them on your website!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hedgehog3333 said:


> Larry that is so cool! (No pun intended :lol: ) You should make some more and sell them on your website!


That idea has surfaced a few times of late.


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

I would definately buy one! Super neat! Penelope loves her hidey log with one of my shirts under her for scent and burrowing purposes. Clover has a three way PVC pipe ( with 3 openings to go in and out). It's roomy but cozy at the same time. Tumbleweed is the odd ball... he picked his own house during playtime. I had a cylinder that a marketing promo sent me with a calander inside. It's about 6inches wide and 8inches long... pretty big actually... he wouldnt stay out of it! So when we seperated him from mom thats what we gave him and boy does he love it! I tried offering him other things such as the PVC and hedgie bag but didnt want anything to do with it! Whatever makes them happy!


----------

